# Opening a business



## bigant1979 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi,
I am looking to relocate to Benidorm in the spring and open a business there (something I already do in the UK), could anyone offer any advice of which agents to go to to find rental property to trade from who wont try to rip me off?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bigant1979 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to relocate to Benidorm in the spring and open a business there (something I already do in the UK), could anyone offer any advice of which agents to go to to find rental property to trade from who wont try to rip me off?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to the forum. You need to learn about the business rules and regulations in Spain if you dont know how it works already - its nothing like the UK and of course it depends on what type of business.

I assume you've done some fact finding missions to see if its viable?? Thats the first step

Jo xxx


----------



## bigant1979 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Jo, Thanks for your reply.
I've been to Benidorm many times and much to the dismay of my friends love the place. I have a T-Shirt printing business in the UK and half of my work is for stag and hen t-shirts most of which end up in benidorm so was loooking to relocate there and offer the service over there, from what I have seen on my visits there is little/no competition. I'm next due over in January so am hoping to try and pin things down a bit more then but dont really know where to start with regard to the business regulations and who best to see about renting a shop. Any advice you have will be greatly welcomed,

Anthony


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bigant1979 said:


> Hi Jo, Thanks for your reply.
> I've been to Benidorm many times and much to the dismay of my friends love the place. I have a T-Shirt printing business in the UK and half of my work is for stag and hen t-shirts most of which end up in benidorm so was loooking to relocate there and offer the service over there, from what I have seen on my visits there is little/no competition. I'm next due over in January so am hoping to try and pin things down a bit more then but dont really know where to start with regard to the business regulations and who best to see about renting a shop. Any advice you have will be greatly welcomed,
> 
> Anthony



You need to find a gestor - nearly a solicitor/abogado, who will be able to advise you on most things to do with the rules etc. I'm assuming you'll be working on your own initially, which means you'll need to become autonomo - like being self employed. So you'll need a shop front and equipment???? Thats a matter of trawling the area and finding a suitable one - phoning and inquiring on the prices etc. Equipment, materials? I havent a clue - sorry. 

We have some business people on the forum, who may offer you more indepth advice than I have tho

Jo xxx


----------



## bigant1979 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Jo,
The equipment isn't a problem as my UK supplier has branches over there. I'll just have to do some leg work when I come over in January and see what I can find.

Anthony


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bigant1979 said:


> Thanks Jo,
> The equipment isn't a problem as my UK supplier has branches over there. I'll just have to do some leg work when I come over in January and see what I can find.
> 
> Anthony


And find an english speaking Gestoria!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bigant1979 said:


> Thanks Jo,
> The equipment isn't a problem as my UK supplier has branches over there. I'll just have to do some leg work when I come over in January and see what I can find.
> 
> Anthony


often the best way to find premises is just to wander/drive around & take numbers

then get yourself a gestor - pretty much all businesses use one - they should help you sort out what licenses & insurances you need

good luck!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

In the fiestas here (my town I mean) people get t shirts printed in photocopying places...


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Lots of Tshirt printing places in Gandia too, I am surprised there are none in Benidorm! Although as Pesky says, some are hidden inside photocopy shops.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We live near Benidorm and visit there often. 

On our latest visit earlier this week I was shocked by how many shops have closed in the Rincon de Loix area of the town. Maybe they are just temporarily closed but they looked very closed up to me.

This is probably a good area for you to look at and if I am correct there maybe several places to rent.

The downside is that I have never seen the area so quiet - at any time of the year. 

Is it that there are not so many people because there were not so many shops as usual or are the shops closing due to lack of people?


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't people get t-shirts printed before going on the hen/stag do though? I suppose they could order from you and collect when they arrive...  I often see groups at airports already wearing them though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The OP needs to do some fact finding visits - which I believe he is and then work out the figures, feasibility etc. 

Jo xxx


----------



## bigant1979 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks guys I'll certainly look in the photocopying places when I go in January. Dunworkin I'm really surprised to hear that too, I went in November a couple of years back and you couldn't move over there, I'll see what I can find when I go in January but if there are lots empty then I should be able to get a good price on the shop.


----------



## bigant1979 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes there are an awful lot that have them done before hand, I do them in the UK, but an awful lot don't and when they see everyone else wearing them they wish they had. There are also a lot of trips, parties and groups over there which based on what I do in the UK should be able to tap in to. I'll know more once I've done some real digging in January but I think it could work well over there, I wont make me a millionaire but should give a decent income.

Anthony


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bigant1979 said:


> Thanks guys I'll certainly look in the photocopying places when I go in January. Dunworkin I'm really surprised to hear that too, I went in November a couple of years back and you couldn't move over there, I'll see what I can find when I go in January but if there are lots empty then I should be able to get a good price on the shop.


come to think of it both printing places I know in & just outside our little town do t-shirts...


----------



## bigant1979 (Nov 16, 2013)

Its possible that there are some then and I've just missed them as I wasn't really looking at the time but except for the one on the corner of Av Del Mediterrano and Av Amella De Mar doing the custom embroidered caps there is nothing I've seen. Either way I'll know more after my next trip.

Anthony


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The type of thin that people get done for local fiestas tend to be crappy type quality as they're going to get trashed anyway. What I don't see much of is good quality, choose you're own design t shirt. I've seen a couple in shopping centres , but not in shopping streets. T shirt sales in holiday destinations tend to be limited to souvenir shops, not t shirt shops.
However, that doesn't mean to say that there's a market there as I have seen a couple of t shirt places in shopping centres close down, I suppose because the market's not there or there isn't enough mark up on the product.
I think a lot of Spanish people are only interested in buying branded T shirts, but you're not looking for that customer base, are you?
Without knowing anything about it, the hen/ stag party market looks shakey to me...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The type of thin that people get done for local fiestas tend to be crappy type quality as they're going to get trashed anyway. What I don't see much of is good quality, choose you're own design t shirt. I've seen a couple in shopping centres , but not in shopping streets. T shirt sales in holiday destinations tend to be limited to souvenir shops, not t shirt shops.
> However, that doesn't mean to say that there's a market there as I have seen a couple of t shirt places in shopping centres close down, I suppose because the market's not there or there isn't enough mark up on the product.
> I think a lot of Spanish people are only interested in buying branded T shirts, but you're not looking for that customer base, are you?
> Without knowing anything about it, the hen/ stag party market looks shakey to me...


When my children were at an international school, the 'official' uniforms were so expensive that shops grew up that actually made replicas - including the polo shirts, tee shirts etc. not bad quality and a fraction of the price.


Jo xxx


----------



## bigant1979 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Pesky,
The Stag/Hen market can be surprisingly lucrative but your right in that there may not be a market at all for it, in the UK I also offer custom designed t-shirts/hoodies, workwear embroidery, school uniforms like Jo mentioned and loads of other stuff that I would also offer there, the Party Wear is just where I see the bulk of the business but considering the amount of businesses and especially Ex-Pat owned businesses in Benidorm it could easily be overtaken by embroidered polo's alone.

Anthony


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> When my children were at an international school, the 'official' uniforms were so expensive that shops grew up that actually made replicas - including the polo shirts, tee shirts etc. not bad quality and a fraction of the price.
> Jo xxx


That sounds interesting, but not the best way to ingratiate yourself with those local shops selling the uniform, or are uniforms only sold directly through the schools?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bigant1979 said:


> Hi Pesky,
> The Stag/Hen market can be surprisingly lucrative but your right in that there may not be a market at all for it, in the UK I also offer custom designed t-shirts/hoodies, workwear embroidery, school uniforms like Jo mentioned and loads of other stuff that I would also offer there, the Party Wear is just where I see the bulk of the business but considering the amount of businesses and especially Ex-Pat owned businesses in Benidorm it could easily be overtaken by embroidered polo's alone.
> 
> Anthony


I'm sure the hen/ stag market can be lucratvie. My worries would be that, as someone else said, most t shirts and gear has already been purchased by the time they get to Benidorm, and that this market may move on at any time and decide that XXXX place is THE place to go this year...
PS I'm with your friends, Benidorm?? And working with hen and stag nights??


----------



## bigant1979 (Nov 16, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That sounds interesting, but not the best way to ingratiate yourself with those local shops selling the uniform, or are uniforms only sold directly through the schools?


Over here we sell the uniforms in to the schools for them to sell on to the parents, I am conscious of upsetting the established traders so will be being very careful. Initially I would probably only do them on a made to order basis if someone came in and specifically asked for them and see how it goes, I would hope that in somewhere like benidorm the t-shirt printing and workwear would be busy enough not to need it but time will tell.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That sounds interesting, but not the best way to ingratiate yourself with those local shops selling the uniform, or are uniforms only sold directly through the schools?


One of the schools sold their own uniforms and the other had a contract with "El corte Ingles" at the time (remember this was about four years ago. I dont know the situation today), so thats where you had to buy it - It was extortionate!!! I remember that Rubys school skirt alone was 98€!!!!!!

So, no it wasnt taking from local shops.

Jo xxxx


----------



## bigant1979 (Nov 16, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm sure the hen/ stag market can be lucratvie. My worries would be that, as someone else said, most t shirts and gear has already been purchased by the time they get to Benidorm, and that this market may move on at any time and decide that XXXX place is THE place to go this year...
> PS I'm with your friends, Benidorm?? And working with hen and stag nights??


Trust me, working with the Stag and Hen market is good fun 
I take your point about 'the place to be' but from the stuff we do in the UK everywhere is always the place to be, every summer we produce t's saying Benidorm, Kos, Magaluf etc, they go up and down in popularity but never stop. Weather as you say they will all be purchased before they leave the UK I need to research, from what I've seen so far half of them are but that still leaves a lot of potential customers when they get there. There are also the people who buy random stuff when they get there, I do a roaring trade over there in vests saying Benidorm Pussy Patrol, Biggest Cock in Benidorm, OOOOSSHH!! etc, I'm sure there is a market for stuff like that once people are over there? I'll research it as much as I can but I suspect its going to be a case of the proof of the pudding will be in the eating.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> One of the schools sold their own uniforms and the other had a contract with "El corte Ingles" at the time (remember this was about four years ago. I dont know the situation today), so thats where you had to buy it - It was extortionate!!! I remember that Rubys school skirt alone was 98€!!!!!!
> 
> So, no it wasnt taking from local shops.
> 
> Jo xxxx



don't forget that a huge number of state schools don't actually have an obligatory uniform - so for the OP that cuts things down


a lot will have sweatshirts/t-shirts though - this is usually something dealt with by AMPA as a way of raising funds


----------



## bigant1979 (Nov 16, 2013)

jojo said:


> One of the schools sold their own uniforms and the other had a contract with "El corte Ingles" at the time (remember this was about four years ago. I dont know the situation today), so thats where you had to buy it - It was extortionate!!! I remember that Rubys school skirt alone was 98€!!!!!!
> 
> So, no it wasnt taking from local shops.
> 
> Jo xxxx


HOW MUCH?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! that's extortionate, if that is the case I suspect I could end up offering embroidered uniforms to the parents directly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bigant1979 said:


> HOW MUCH?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! that's extortionate, if that is the case I suspect I could end up offering embroidered uniforms to the parents directly


Well, theres a possible business idea - however, You wouldnt be the first to do it and you'll have plenty of exiting competition. That said, the schools make money from supplying their uniforms - even when done thru El Corte Ingles (Especially then, my daughters skirt wasnt of any superior quality IMO), so they may well object a tad lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

bigant1979 said:


> Hi Pesky,
> The Stag/Hen market can be surprisingly lucrative but your right in that there may not be a market at all for it, in the UK I also offer custom designed t-shirts/hoodies, workwear embroidery, school uniforms like Jo mentioned and loads of other stuff that I would also offer there, the Party Wear is just where I see the bulk of the business but considering the amount of businesses and especially Ex-Pat owned businesses in Benidorm it could easily be overtaken by embroidered polo's alone.
> 
> Anthony


Biggest danger (as I see it) is that printing t-shirts can be replicated by other businesses. If the OP starts this, and he's successful, he'll soon find a lot of copycat businesses spring up.


----------



## bigant1979 (Nov 16, 2013)

webmarcos said:


> Biggest danger (as I see it) is that printing t-shirts can be replicated by other businesses. If the OP starts this, and he's successful, he'll soon find a lot of copycat businesses spring up.


Hmmm good point and one I hadn't thought of, I have suddenly had a vision of a chinese T-Shirt printers on every street corner in benidorm :S


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

webmarcos said:


> Biggest danger (as I see it) is that printing t-shirts can be replicated by other businesses. If the OP starts this, and he's successful, he'll soon find a lot of copycat businesses spring up.


Definitely and getting involved in a "cut throat" business when you're new to a foreign country with its strange rules, regutations, language etc may not be easy

Jo xxx


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

A quick google search in Spanish found a company in Benidorm offering all kinds of printing: 

"Además de vinilos de corte y rotulación digital te ofrecemos también impresión textil para prendas, uniformes, impresión de camisetas y todo para trabajos de impresión textil.

It IS a Spanish town after all and many Spanish live there and visit. I'm pretty sure they will also speak English in this shop too, if they are making a go of it. How's your Spanish? In order to be successful in an area like that I would imagine Spanish custom might make the difference between profit and loss.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Make sure you ask people around Benidorm when you come in January, as even if there are lots of printing shops, they might be closed in the winter and you might think there is none. I don't think there are lots of stag nights in Benidorm in this season, might be wrong.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lolito said:


> I don't think there are lots of stag nights in Benidorm in this season, might be wrong.


 In which case, diversifying your business plan to include arranging/organising some winter stag/hen dos, with the help of some hotels etc?????

Jo xxx


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

bigant1979 said:


> from what I have seen on my visits there is little/no competition.
> 
> Anthony





bigant1979 said:


> Thanks Jo,
> The equipment isn't a problem as my UK supplier has branches over there.


It's obvious that these two are in conflict. If your supplier has customers then there is competion. 

Plus the lack of competion isn't always a positive. It might mean the market isn't there. Or if you manage to make a go of things competion will show up like mushrooms.


----------



## bigant1979 (Nov 16, 2013)

NickZ said:


> It's obvious that these two are in conflict. If your supplier has customers then there is competion.
> 
> Plus the lack of competion isn't always a positive. It might mean the market isn't there. Or if you manage to make a go of things competion will show up like mushrooms.


My supplier covers a lot of different types of clothing, from normal t-shirts to football kits through to chef wear etc and they have one depot covering all of Spain. As I've previously said January is the first time I'll have visited with a view to tracking down competition should there be any and beginning to work on whether or not the idea is feasible. I do take the point though that if there are none and I make a success of it I will find myself with lots of competition very very quickly and will be bearing this in mind.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bigant1979 said:


> My supplier covers a lot of different types of clothing, from normal t-shirts to football kits through to chef wear etc and they have one depot covering all of Spain. As I've previously said January is the first time I'll have visited with a view to tracking down competition should there be any and beginning to work on whether or not the idea is feasible. I do take the point though that if there are none and I make a success of it I will find myself with lots of competition very very quickly and will be bearing this in mind.


Sound like you've got experience and know how which should help you a lot when you come over to view the business side of Benidorm.
You also need to be aware that paperwork, licenses and taxes may well be very different here.
I was thinking, you already have contacts with the hen/stag groups in the UK. Can't you give them a "come to to my shop for a t shirt and I'll give you a free drink in such and such a bar" ticket?


----------



## STS9 (Nov 19, 2013)

As an aspiring entrepreneur myself I have tried looking into the regulations surrounding startups in Spain. After living here for a year I am finding it difficult to get resources in English as the technical jargon is beyond my Spanish language level.

Anyon here have any experience or knowledge on the regulations surrounding internet startups?

If the company can be registered in another jurisdiction and have a foreign bank account I can see myself by passing the bureacracy of the Spanish government (i.e. Dublin or Andorra).


----------



## bigant1979 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just wanted to say a quick thank you to everyone who replied to my message on here, you all gave me a lot to think about and I'm pleased to say I've just booked my fact finding 'holiday' for 7th January so no doubt I'll be back to you all after that with lots more questions.

In the meantime, thanks again and have a great Christmas everyone.

Anthony


----------

